# books



## Strangerdanger (Oct 3, 2010)

anyone have any interesting books they recommend reading


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2004)

On dp? I like The Divided Self by RD Laing. And The Spiral Staircase by Karen Armstrong - it's her autobiography and she has episodes of dp due to undiagnosed epilepsy.


----------

